# Double Glazed windows/doors



## No1steveb

Hi newbee poster here, so be gentle with me.

I have done a search for this subject (honest guv) and haven't found anything, so hopefully I'm safe to start a new thread.

I have had a property near Tavira for 5 years now (will be moving permanently at some point) and I now want to replace some windows and patio doors with new double glazed units. 

Can anyone reccomend a qaulity, value for money, reliable, English speaking supplier ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman

If you haven't blinds or shutters incorporate those at same time, I would always opt for UPVC as you don't get the condensation problems that aluminium even with a thermal break creates.
Tavira out of my area always Portugal News as a source of suppliers.


----------



## No1steveb

canoeman said:


> If you haven't blinds or shutters incorporate those at same time, I would always opt for UPVC as you don't get the condensation problems that aluminium even with a thermal break creates.
> Tavira out of my area always Portugal News as a source of suppliers.


Thanks Canoeman...yes to all of those points 

Was hoping someone may have a "known" contact.


----------



## No1steveb

canoeman said:


> If you haven't blinds or shutters incorporate those at same time, I would always opt for UPVC as you don't get the condensation problems that aluminium even with a thermal break creates.
> Tavira out of my area always Portugal News as a source of suppliers.


Hi Canoeman

Me again. I've now done a little research and read that UPVC deteriorates quicker in the hot climes and that it's better to go for Aluminium with thermal breaks ( min dg unit of 28mm) which is why most Portugues suppliers (apparently) go for Aluminium.

Do you (or anyone) have any thought on this ?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman

Not necessarily I don't believe that modern UPVC has the same problems as older units, or maybe your house is similar to ours and has deep eaves to provide more protection from sun, I've had both types of ali windows and not seen any improvement with thermal break units, it's not the d/ glazed glass but the ali frames themselves that cause the condensation.


----------



## No1steveb

It's been a long time coming but I thought I would add on here my experience of getting my windows replaced.

I used a Company called Mestre Raposa on the EN125 at Quatro Estradas

We started by having all the downstairs replaced last year and have now followed this up with having upstairs all replaced - that's all windows and doors.

The product is an excellent German made UPVC which we had in a wood-like finish which is extremely realistic and matched the rest of the dark wood in the house.

Yes it was expensive but you get what you pay for and the support and after sales service has been excellent.

Im glad I did some research and sought advise on this forum as well as elsewhere.

Thought I would add this as someone else may be looking for advice/help at some point.


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, we've done a 2 stage renovation on our place. 

In the 1st stage, we were convinced to go for thermal break aluminium windows and they're absolutely useless and drive me nuts. 

In the 2nd stage, I'd learned the lesson and am going for PVC windows that are much more robust and better looking as well....... the manufacturer offers both materials & when I asked him about guarantees, he told me the aluminium come with a 2 year guarantee and the PVC come with a 10 year guarantee which indicates to me which is better. - Both products incidentally were the same price.

Also FWIW, one of my old friends & clients is a plastics & oil scientist and we recently had a conversation about it and he was telling me that the PVC do indeed lose something with long term high UV exposure (I think he said polymers?) but that they can be replaced with an occasional wipe of specialist liquid about once every one or two years........ I hope to speak to him again in the next week or two and will try to find out more.


----------



## No1steveb

travelling-man said:


> Also FWIW, one of my old friends & clients is a plastics & oil scientist and we recently had a conversation about it and he was telling me that the PVC do indeed lose something with long term high UV exposure (I think he said polymers?) but that they can be replaced with an occasional wipe of specialist liquid about once every one or two years........ I hope to speak to him again in the next week or two and will try to find out more.


That would be very useful if you could, thanks TM


----------



## travelling-man

From my scientist buddy:

"Watcha, mate, habari gani,

The stuff that's lost by UV degradation is the plasticiser. There are many such but they are mostly phenolic compounds particularly phthalate esters in the case of PVC IIRC.

pvc plasticizers - Yahoo Search Results

PVC Plasticizers - Questions And Answers

Plasticizer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As I said during our previous conversation, I vaguely recollected that there was a polish type product available a looong time ago but as to whether such a thing is available nowadays, I dunno."

Might be worth Googling the subject though.


----------



## No1steveb

Thanks again TM - very useful ... and thanks to your Scientist buddy as well !


----------



## lynda s

travelling-man said:


> FWIW, we've done a 2 stage renovation on our place. In the 1st stage, we were convinced to go for thermal break aluminium windows and they're absolutely useless and drive me nuts. In the 2nd stage, I'd learned the lesson and am going for PVC windows that are much more robust and better looking as well....... the manufacturer offers both materials & when I asked him about guarantees, he told me the aluminium come with a 2 year guarantee and the PVC come with a 10 year guarantee which indicates to me which is better. - Both products incidentally were the same price. Also FWIW, one of my old friends & clients is a plastics & oil scientist and we recently had a conversation about it and he was telling me that the PVC do indeed lose something with long term high UV exposure (I think he said polymers?) but that they can be replaced with an occasional wipe of specialist liquid about once every one or two years........ I hope to speak to him again in the next week or two and will try to find out more.


Hi travelling-man, useful information from you as usual. I would be interested to know about the liquid for our window door frames. Although PVC they are in perfect order, no condensation problems, so just want to maintain them. Look forward to you getting the information, thanks.


----------



## No1steveb

lynda s said:


> Hi travelling-man, useful information from you as usual. I would be interested to know about the liquid for our window door frames. Although PVC they are in perfect order, no condensation problems, so just want to maintain them. Look forward to you getting the information, thanks.


See last post from Tm on previous page ?


----------



## maidentales

Welcome to the forum and it seems some useful information has been provided.

This may be a useful link:

(moderatred)
I don't know this company although it's in the Algarve:

Welcome to Mestre Raposa - Windows and Doors - PVC, Aluminum, Wood - Algarve

Other related links:

Windows Doors Fitting Maintenance PVC DIRECTO Algarve

PVC Aluminium Windows Doors Almancil Faro Algarve RAPOSO

I haven't used any of these companies as I'm not in the Algarve area: but these are from searches on the internet by inputting the following into your search bar:

algarve windows and door suppliers

Friends had installed alumium doors and windows and took the option for glass that reflected the heat and light and it has worked by keeping out the heat of the summer but trapping in the heat of the winter.

Something similar to this description of reflective glass:

What Is Reflective Glass? (with pictures)

Hope you finally decide on what to go for No1steveb.


----------



## canoeman

maidentales said:


> Hope you finally decide on what to go for No1steveb.


If you read Steve's post from yesterday you'd see he'd had and was extremely pleased with the UPVC he'd had fitted


----------



## lynda s

Yes I saw it just after I posted my message. Thanks for the info. Lynda


----------



## Bugwap

Aluminium shutters drive me crazy !!


----------



## No1steveb

Bugwap said:


> Aluminium shutters drive me crazy !!


We have traditional wooden shutters which look the part but are not the best in terms of security- can I ask why you're not a fan, as we are thinking of enhancing the security aspect with (metal) shutters ?


----------

